# Red Bull and Leg Cramps?



## r0dxx (Mar 9, 2006)

Usually once a week...On friday to get a nice workout to end the week off i drink a redbull a few hours before I workout. I'm drinking tons of water...And at night my legs cramp up, but only when I take the red bull...

My teacher says I must be dehydrated? I don't think I am though, is there anything else that would cause this?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2006)

What does your water intake look like.

Why the red bull?  Are you taking enough potassium and cal/mag?


----------



## r0dxx (Mar 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> What does your water intake look like.
> 
> Why the red bull?  Are you taking enough potassium and cal/mag?



Atleast a gallon...I drink a gallon jug, and usually another 40 oz in water bottles. 
I just take the red bull for the rush, and insane workout its a good way to start the weekend off


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2006)

There are better things out there than Red bull.  

I like ZipFizz - http://zipfizz.com/

Found this recently at Costco and it's a nice natural boost.


----------



## r0dxx (Mar 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There are better things out there than Red bull.
> 
> I like ZipFizz - http://zipfizz.com/
> 
> Found this recently at Costco and it's a nice natural boost.



Whats wrong with red bull? I use the sugar-free redbull...I try to only drink about 1/2 cause I seem to be sensitive to caffiene.

Thanks for the link! I'm actually gonna go to 7-11 tommorow and pick one up to try instead of the red bull. 41,667% of b12 isnt that REALLY high?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2006)

All it is a boost of B Vitamins.  Costly Vitamin B complex if you ask me.  The zipfizz is expensive too but it does have alot of other nutrients in it.

What's wrong with it you ask........well, if you are having problems with leg cramps after drinking it then you answered your own question


----------



## r0dxx (Mar 9, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> All it is a boost of B Vitamins.  Costly Vitamin B complex if you ask me.  The zipfizz is expensive too but it does have alot of other nutrients in it.
> 
> What's wrong with it you ask........well, if you are having problems with leg cramps after drinking it then you answered your own question



Jodi!!! The more I read about this stuff the more I love it. Hell I would sell this product for them if I could...There marketing it great. It says 7-11 has it, so hopefully when I run in there tommorow I can pick up one to try. It still has 100mg caffiene, which is about the same as a red bull so hopefully it will be ok, but usually im up late on friday nights...

How much time before I workout should I take it for optimal benefits?


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2006)

1 tube all at once was too much for me and the flavor is too much all at once.  I do 1/2 tube in the AM (i'm weening myself off of coffee and soda) and then I do the other half tube half an hour before my workout.


----------



## katt (Mar 10, 2006)

Jodi said:
			
		

> There are better things out there than Red bull.
> 
> I like ZipFizz - http://zipfizz.com/
> 
> Found this recently at Costco and it's a nice natural boost.



I really like zipfizz before a workout - It's a great lift for me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 10, 2006)

I need to try this ZipFizz stuff...


----------



## r0dxx (Mar 10, 2006)

Err went to 7-11 today one of there "RETAILERS" and I could find it and the dot head at the counter had no idea...


----------

